# White oak for plane tote or tool handles?



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have some leftover quarter sawn white oak hardwood flooring that we salvaged from a job that I was thinking about making some tool handles out of. Is there any reason white quarter sawn white oak wouldn't be a good choice for say a plane tote or saw handle or other tool handle? You see everything from American Cherry to Bubinga and even hickory and mesquite, but I rarely see white oak being used. Does anyone have any pics of white oak handled tools?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

No reason why not. Go for it.
Bill


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I have 3 shop made planes made out of white oak. Not really handles, but close.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

White oak should be fine,enjoy.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

It seems like a very durable, stable, and pretty wood. I like white oak grain better than red oak. And it's free, so seems to make sense that would make some good tool handles and maybe some other little pieces. Problem is by the time they are milled down into usable pieces, they only leave me with 1/2-5/8" thick 2" wide by multiple lengths up to 8' long, but to make anything substantial, it's going to require quite a few glue ups. I was going to use about 40 of the 8' long pieces to make a my workbench top out of, but the thought of milling 40 thin strips down and gluing them all up to only end up with a 2" thick workbench seemed liked a hell of a lot of work. I still may do it one day if I get bored but for now, some of the smaller pieces I'm going to use to make some shop accessories like bench hooks and shooting boards and what not. Maybe some winding sticks and straight edges.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Most Japanese planes seem to be made entirely of their local variety of white oak. Their particular traditions of woodworking have done amazing things, like the countless buildings that are hundreds of years old that are still standing. I figure if it's good enough for them…


----------



## ben10 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think it would make a great tote! Then use your plane to flatten your new bench top .


----------

